# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Một lần tới Lệ Giang - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## nguyetnt

Tôi từng tâm đắc với câu nằm lòng của dân du lịch: Đường đi quan trọng hơn đích đến. Nhưng áp dụng câu đó trong hành trình đến Lệ Giang cổ trấn, đứng đầu bảng trong 10 cổ trấn đẹp và lâu đời nhất của đất nước *Trung Hoa* và được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới từ năm 1977, thì sai bét.

Nằm ở phía Tây Bắc tỉnh Vân Nam, *Trung Quốc*, sát với cửa ngõ vào Tây Tạng - Shangrila, Lệ Giang của dân du lịch là Lệ Giang cổ trấn, còn có tên gọi khác - Đại Nghiên cổ trấn, nằm cách Lệ Giang phố mới đúng một con đường, được xây vào cuối đời Tống, đầu đời Nguyên (cuối thế kỷ thứ 3). Thành phố cổ này nổi tiếng với những ngôi nhà gỗ với kiến trúc cổ, mái ngói âm dương, cột gỗ đặc trưng kiểu Trung Hoa; những con đường lát đá vuông cạnh và 354 cây cầu bắc qua dòng sông Ngọc (Ngọc Hà) đã tồn tại hơn 800 năm… Đây có lẽ là thị trấn nhiều cầu nhất thế giới. Nhưng dĩ nhiên chúng tôi không tới Lệ Giang bằng cầu…


Thiên hạ vô tặc…

Vì Vietnam Airlines đã bỏ đường bay thẳng Hà Nội - Côn Minh mà chuyển sang khai thác tuyến mới Hà Nội - Thành Đô nên hành trình từ Hà Nội đến Lệ Giang trở nên xa xôi và vất vả hơn. Chúng tôi buộc phải chọn phương án đường bộ với lịch trình nhiều trạm “transit”: Đi tàu đêm Hà Nội lên Lào Cai, từ Lào Cai mua vé xe bus đường dài đi Côn Minh - lại mất một đêm nữa (từ Hà Khẩu tới Côn Minh chừng 900km), rồi từ Côn Minh bắt tiếp xe bus đường dài đi Lệ Giang (Côn Minh - Lệ Giang chừng hơn 500km). Bình thường, nếu có đường bay thẳng, có thể bay từ Hà Nội sang Côn Minh rồi từ Côn Minh có máy bay nội địa tới Lệ Giang. Nhưng như thế sẽ mất đi những trải nghiệm nhớ đời không dễ gì lặp lại trên hành trình đến Lệ Giang…

Mọi thứ tốt đẹp cho tới khi chúng tôi ngả lưng yên vị trên những chiếc giường tầng của chiếc xe bus đường dài Hà Khẩu - Côn Minh sạch sẽ và ấm cúng. Trừ 5 kẻ ngoại quốc chúng tôi, trên xe toàn người bản xứ. Lạ chỗ, tôi trằn trọc không yên, trong khi những người bạn đã chìm vào giấc ngủ say. Nửa đêm, cô bạn giường bên chợt choàng dậy, la thất thanh: Cướp! Cướp! Đèn xe bật sáng. Hốt hoảng nhìn sang, thấy cái bao đeo bụng cô bạn đã bị lưỡi dao sắc lẹm rạch một nhát tướng. Trên xe chả ai nói câu nào, chả ai buồn quan tâm, có lẽ vì họ cũng không hiểu chúng tôi nói gì. Xe bỗng dừng lại, một nhóm đàn ông trong xe bước xuống. Cô bạn khẳng định những kẻ ấy đã rạch túi mình, nhưng trong thế giới bất đồng ngôn ngữ này, chúng tôi như thành những kẻ câm. Nhóm chúng tôi hoảng loạn cả lên, kiểm tra túi mình. Thì phát hiện ra hai chiếc điện thoại và một máy camera đã không cánh mà bay! Sau này, khi xe tới bến Côn Minh, một người bạn đồng hành còn phát hiện ra mất tiêu đôi giày Adidas. Đúng là “Thiên hạ vô tặc” (*)! Và sau nữa, khi chúng tôi quay trở lại Việt Nam, gặp một du học sinh Việt Nam ở Côn Minh, cô ấy kể chặng xe bus Hà Khẩu - Côn Minh chính là sào huyệt của những tên đạo chích chuyên nhắm vào khách du lịch Việt Nam. Bản thân cô cũng từng bị cho thuốc mê và bị móc sạch tiền bạc, điện thoại…


Nỗi sợ hãi vây quanh chúng tôi suốt đêm ấy trên chuyến xe xa lạ. Và tất cả cùng mệt nhoài khi xe tới Côn Minh khi trời còn nhọ mặt người. Thêm một chuyện tai hại nữa: dù đã chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng thông tin từ Lonely Planet, “cẩm nang du lịch bụi”, nhưng chúng tôi không biết rằng Côn Minh có 2 bến xe bus nằm ở 2 hướng khác nhau và khá xa nhau (giống như bến xe Miền Đông, Miền Tây ở TP.HCM hay bến Kim Mã và bến xe phía Nam Hà Nội) và tuyến xe bus Côn Minh đi Lệ Giang nằm ở bến xe kia. Lúc đó chúng tôi chỉ thường trực sự cảnh giác cao độ, tới mức nhất định không chịu lên những chiếc taxi mời chào. Giờ thì không chỉ sợ mất tiền mà còn sợ bị đem đi… lấy nội tạng như những tin đồn đọc đầy trên mạng. Lúc này đây càng thấm thía “Lost in Translation” (**) khủng khiếp như thế nào.

Cuối cùng, may sao chúng tôi cũng tìm được một người công an *Trung Quốc* biết chút tiếng Anh và nhờ sự hướng dẫn của anh này, cả đội an tâm leo lên chiếc taxi mời chào từ hơn 1 giờ trước. Bến xe mua vé đi Lệ Giang văn minh hơn, có bảng hướng dẫn tiếng Anh hẳn hoi và cô gái bán vé cũng nói được thứ tiếng quốc tế này. Chúng tôi thở hắt ra nỗi lo lắng đè nặng nhiều giờ trước đó, để thanh thản ngắm nhìn Vân Nam qua cửa kính xe.


Cổ trấn lúc lên đèn đẹp lộng lẫy
Nhưng cũng chẳng có gì nhiều để ngắm nhìn. Vân Nam hiện lên hai bên đường đúng là điệp trùng núi, nhưng hầu hết là núi trọc. Thỉnh thoảng gặp một xóm bên đường, những mái ngói âm dương lúp xúp, nhưng tịnh không thấy bóng người và cũng hiếm hoi mới nhìn thấy màu xanh. Còn một nỗi kinh hoàng trên đường cao tốc Vân Nam mà bất cứ du khách theo đường bộ nào cũng phải “trải nghiệm”, là nhà vệ sinh công cộng, nói nhà cho oai, chứ thực ra là khu vệ sinh lộ thiên, không có mái che, không có cửa và chỉ có… mấy viên gạch thay cho bồn cầu. Và tiếng là công cộng, nhưng muốn sử dụng, bạn vẫn phải mất 1 nhân dân tệ (khoảng 3.500 đồng). Ở những nhà - công - cộng - mất - vệ - sinh hạng nhất này (dường như chúng không bao giờ được dọn vệ sinh), hoặc bạn phải nhảy vọt ra hoặc phải “tắt thở” trong suốt thời gian “sử dụng”! Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi *Trung Quốc* cho thấy loại nhà vệ sinh kiểu này khá phổ biến, thậm chí cả ở Thủ đô Bắc Kinh. Thế mới hiểu vì sao, vào thăm Tử Cấm Thành, người ta lại nô nức xếp hàng vào nhà vệ sinh được gắn biển 4 sao (!) ở đây. Nỗi ám ảnh “địa ngục nhà vệ sinh” ở *Trung Quốc* này theo chúng tôi về tận Lệ Giang, nơi chúng tôi dự định ở lại những 5 ngày!


Với dòng sông Ngọc uốn quanh cổ trấn, Lệ Giang còn được gọi là Venice của châu Á
Một vương quốc khác

Khi xe bus thả khách ở quảng trường chính dẫn vào Lệ Giang cổ trấn, trời đã xâm xẩm tối. Trong lúc chúng tôi đang loay hoay tìm địa chỉ khách sạn đã “chấm” trên mạng thì có người tới mời chào khách sạn. Quá mệt mỏi sau một hành trình dài và xem chừng việc tìm địa chỉ trên bản đồ ghi 2 thứ tiếng Anh - Hoa cũng mệt mỏi không kém, chúng tôi đành “nhắm mắt đưa chân”… Nhưng con đường lát đá nhỏ quanh co lập tức đưa chúng tôi vào một không gian mê hoặc. Một cảnh tượng lung linh như trong những bộ phim dã sử *Trung Hoa*, với “đèn lồng đỏ treo cao” dọc theo hai bên phố, với san sát cửa hàng cửa hiệu cùng những cô gái trong trang phục của dân tộc Nạp Tây (Naxi), dân tộc Bạch (Bai) duyên dáng, gương mặt tròn vành vạnh, tiếng đàn tiếng hát văng vẳng từ các quán bar, làn khói cùng mùi thức ăn thơm ngào ngạt bốc lên từ những hàng ăn san sát bên bờ sông… Bao mệt mỏi, bực bội, ghê sợ của hai ngày “trên đường” bỗng dưng biến sạch. Chúng tôi phải khó khăn lắm mới không bị lạc vào những hấp dẫn bên đường đi để theo kịp người dẫn đường. Loanh quanh một hồi, người dẫn đường đưa chúng tôi dừng lại ở một ngôi nhà cổ nằm sát bên sông Ngọc nổi tiếng của Lệ Giang: khách sạn của chúng tôi đây. Nói đúng hơn, nó là một khu nhà cổ với ba dãy nhà bao quanh và khoảnh sân ở giữa. Những căn phòng đã được thiết kế lại thành phòng khách sạn, với toilet khép kín, có trang bị cả ti-vi màn hình phẳng hẳn hoi, với giá 60 tệ/đêm (khoảng 200.000 đồng), một cái giá không thể tin cho một nơi ở ấm cúng và phong cách như vậy. Ngày hôm sau, khi khám phá cổ trấn, chúng tôi cũng khám phá thêm hàng chục khách sạn nhà cổ hấp dẫn thậm chí còn hơn thế, mỗi nhà một kiểu thiết kế, trang trí, không nhà nào giống nhà nào, và đặc biệt là giá phòng đều rất mềm. Nếu khỏe chân khỏe tay, có thể chọn những ngôi nhà cổ ở trên cao, có “view” ngắm toàn cảnh Lệ Giang cổ trấn thì giá phòng còn rẻ hơn và trang thiết bị tiện nghi trong phòng thì xịn hơn.


Toilet 5 sao ở Lệ Giang

Ngay tối ấy, chúng tôi thưởng cho mình một bữa túy lúy bên dòng sông Ngọc với món lẩu nấm. Cái se lạnh cuối năm thổi lên từ mặt nước càng làm cho hơi nóng của nồi lẩu trở nên hấp dẫn. Nói thực lòng thì món lẩu hơi khó ăn một chút vì mùi hương của nó khá đậm, một thứ gia vị ngai ngái đặc trưng của những vùng núi cao.

Lại phải nói ngay về nhà vệ sinh công cộng ở Lệ Giang, nỗi ám ảnh lớn nhất của chúng tôi khi đặt chân lên đất nước *Trung Quốc*, từ Côn Minh tới Bắc Kinh. Nhưng Lệ Giang đích thực là một “vương quốc” khác. Nằm ngoài sự tưởng tượng của chúng tôi, tất cả nhà vệ sinh công cộng trong Lệ Giang cổ trấn đều công cộng 100%, nghĩa là không thu phí, nhưng đó không phải những nhà vệ sinh bình thường mà là những…nhà-vệ-sinh-xa-xỉ theo đúng nghĩa của từ này. Chúng được đặt trong không gian của những ngôi nhà cổ, có đường vào hoa cỏ thơ mộng, bên dưới là khu vệ sinh nữ, phía trên là khu vệ sinh nam, có cả phòng chờ với bộ salon lịch sự. Mỗi nhà vệ sinh thường xuyên có một nhân viên lau chùi làm việc luôn chân luôn tay khiến sàn nhà luôn bóng loáng. Và toàn bộ đồ nội thất trong nhà vệ sinh ấy là đồ Tây, men sứ trắng bóng. Ngay cả những trung tâm du lịch danh tiếng ở châu Âu hay ở Mỹ cũng khó có những nhà vệ sinh công cộng ấn tượng theo kiểu như vậy. Hỏi ra, chúng tôi được biết, chi phí để xây dựng cũng như duy tu những nhà vệ sinh “5 sao” cho khách du lịch này đều được “móc” ngọt ngào từ túi du khách. Ngọt ngào là suốt từ khi đặt chân tới cổ trấn, chúng tôi chẳng hề nhìn thấy chỗ bán vé hay trạm soát vé nào cả, nhưng hai ngày sau, ông chủ nhà đưa cho chúng tôi mấy cái vé dành cho du khách tới Lệ Giang, giá 80 tệ/vé (tương đương 250.000 đồng). Bình thường nếu chỉ đi dạo ở phố cổ sẽ chẳng có ai soát vé, nhưng muốn ghé thăm bất cứ địa chỉ du lịch nào ở đây, nếu không có vé này thì xin mời ở ngoài, mà nếu phải ở ngoài thì bạn sẽ tiếc ngẩn ngơ, bởi Lệ Giang không chỉ có phố cổ…


Theo: Thủy Phạm /Thể thao & Văn hóa Cuối tuần


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## khanhszin

TQ lắm cảnh đẹp thật

----------


## h20love

trong mấy bộ phim TQ có nè

----------


## manhtantb

Giá rẻ nhỉ.  :Boff:  :Boff: .



Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và ban nick

----------


## thanhmai

Nhìn trên ảnh đẹp quá. Đến TRung QUốc mình mới được tới Nam Ninh thôi ah. Chưa được đi những nơi xa. Vậy mà đã thấy sạch sẽ và rất đẹp rồi. Xem ảnh trên đây còn thấy nhiều nơi đẹp hơn. Giá cũng hấp dẫn quá

----------


## yeudulich123

Nhìn cảnh đẹp thật, ước gì mình được qua đó một lần, xem mấy bộ phim cổ trang thật thích cảnh đẹp và nên văn hóa lâu đời của TQ nhưng chưa được mắt chứng kiến, thích nhất là được đứng ở Vạn Lý Trường Thành

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là nhìn cảnh quá tuyệt vời, tiết kiệm tiền để đi du lịch thôi.

----------


## quanghuy00

1 trong những thành phố cổ đẹp nhất trung quốc

----------

